# Enquiry on SAQA application



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Dear all,

It is my belief that you are all fine, I am writing to request on assistance on my SAQA application. 

I applied for SAQA verification of my bachelor degree certificate from a Turkish university.
It's been more than two months now, and the process is still in the seeking verification stage.

I tried calling but they don't pick my calls.
So, I wanted ask there's somebody who has faced the same problem and what solution to take to push the process as I already have a job offer but can't take it without completing the permit process.

I am in advance thankful for any assistance and support to be given.

Regards,
Jamal


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Jsjamal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is my belief that you are all fine, I am writing to request on assistance on my SAQA application.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I suggest you to drop an enquiry mail at the email id mentioned on their website... It may help you out for the status update


----------



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

hardik6186 said:


> Hi,
> I suggest you to drop an enquiry mail at the email id mentioned on their website... It may help you out for the status update


Hi,
I will give it a try, thanks a lot


----------

